# JVC's new 2012 projector line-up



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's an interesting video detailing new JVC offerings in the projector world:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, I hope to be purchasing a projector early next year and JVC is at the top of my list right now.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just found this on the internet: 


I hope it helps to make some comparisons.

Basically the X55 is an improved version of the X70 with better lens/lamp setup and e/shift technology but a slightly lower contrast ratio.

If anyone is interested, soon after JVC announced their new lineup I found X7 and X9 for 3k$ and 4k$ respectively. Is it allowed to post links to or mention stores? If not PM me and I'll give you the name.

Tommaso


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

ascanio1 said:


> Just found this on the internet:
> 
> 
> I hope it helps to make some comparisons.
> ...


I am not really sure what the proper etiquette is for posting stuff like that on here but I would be interested in getting that info 
I still have a while before I will be ready to purchase one and hopefully reviews of the new models will be out by then so I can decide if they will be worth the extra money.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I live in Japan and here the tradition of sampling and demonstrations is rooted into retail customs. I am expecting to be able to compare the 4 new devices as soon as they will be out on the Japanese market.
The best stores often let you do the comparison side by side with the old models.
Cool! :T

I will keep you updated, if you so wish. I am personally interested in comparing the X55 and X70 as they are (almost) the same device. 

You are a senior "Shakster"... so you should tell me if I can post or not such info! At any rate, if anyone wishes I can be contacted via PM.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ascanio1 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I live in Japan and here the tradition of sampling and demonstrations is rooted into retail customs. I am expecting to be able to compare the 4 new devices as soon as they will be out on the Japanese market.
> The best stores often let you do the comparison side by side with the old models.
> ...


Post away! :T


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I purchased a r46 already can't wait to hear your results


----------

